# I need advise about jobs please help



## agatha (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone !!!

I am from Colombia and I moved to Australia ( Brisbane ) 4 month ago when my PMV was approved. Currently I am looking for a job but have been really hard to get one, when I started to looking I applied for a cleaner, housekeeper or similar however nothing happened so I decided to take a Barista and Food safety course but all employers ask me for at least 1 year experience and I've never worked here in Australia.

Anyone knows about employment agencies to help foreings to get a job ??? or please anyone can tell me some advise I am really desperate


----------



## Candice Ryan (Feb 18, 2015)

Try advertising on gumtree.


----------

